# odometer is not working



## rick1803 (Feb 18, 2016)

1999 Nissan Sentra GXE, 81,404 miles. The odometer and trip odometer are not working, the speedometer does work. Can anyone tell me how to repair this?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Pull the instrument panel and check it out. A few screws up top and the bottom on the plastic, a few more screws once you get the plastic out of the way, disconnect a few electrical connectors, and pull. You need a #2 philips screwdriver to do it.
I could guess all day without seeing something or getting some input on what you've seen so far.
Could be a bad cable. Could be a rotten gear reduction unit in the odometer. Could be something as simple as a piece of dust jamming up one of the gears. Could be a label placed over the odometer and trip odometer with 81404 written on it.
Need to be a bit more specific and proactive.


----------



## agentbad (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey I am having the same problem. Pretty sure it's the gears are either too worn and getting jammed up. If I mash the trip odometer a couple times and give the dash a wack it will start working again. The problem is these gears don't appear to exist anymore at least new and for sale.


----------

